# Thursday



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recieved permission from my principal to go to Bismarck on Thurs.
Can someone tell me where to meet?Do you stay overnite?Do I need to get a motel room?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken, more details to follow, but some will travel Wednesday evening, and some will leave home early Thursday morning. Several of us coming Wednesday are staying at Comfort Inn. 701-223-1911. Likely will gather later (to let folks filter into town) Wednesday evening somewhere. For those coming Thursday morning, just go to the Capital Building. Once inside, there's only one main hallway (runs E/W) and all the hearing rooms are just off of that. This hearing will likely be in the Brinhild Hauglin Room, which is on the far West end. Sounds way more complicated than it is - if you get to the Capital, you will easily find the hearing room.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone want to share a room?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ken I would but I'm arriving in the morning


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

thanks Old Hunter.I don't want to get up that early.I guess I will just get a single room.I've checked a number of motels and most still have rooms for the 5th.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2003)

Ken W
I have an extra bed for you or someone coming to the hearings
e mail me at [email protected] for directions in Bis.
I'm sure a buddy has more beds for a couple more of you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

thanks Rocky,but I have alreadt reserved a room at the Comfort Inn,where a bunch of guys are staying.Maybe I'll see you there.


----------

